# Looking for two hens in/around CT



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

I've currently got four adopted pigeons; three cocks and a newly adopted hen (who I didn't know was a hen until yesterday). She has chosen to pair up with one of my boys and it's causing some problems in my flock. I'd like to find two hens who need a home, breed doesn't matter, but they must be at least somewhat flighted. My pigeons live very peacefully with my chickens, but I just need them to be able to get up out of the way and onto their perches, into their nest boxes, etc. I'll gladly send photos of my setup and my birds (actually, there are tons of pics if you follow the link in my signature line!). I'm not looking to purchase birds, but rather adopt some in need, though I don't mind at all paying adoption fees. Thank you!


----------

